# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Test Eth Aburaihan fake

## AVAGO

Aburaihan, Iran. These good to go?

----------


## AVAGO

Bump

----------


## AVAGO

BUMPO or any ideas how i can find out myself would be helpfull

----------


## toolman

Look good to me. The only known fakes of the Iranian do not look like these.

----------


## AVAGO

Thanks bro

----------


## fridgeman

Thats stuff looks fine to me dude, i've just finished taking some that looked exactly the same and it worked pretty well

----------


## Jack87

They look fine to me... Enjoy they are some of the best human grade you can get...

----------


## flash31

Sorry to bring back a dead thread, but I just received some of the exact same ones. I also noticed on some amps, the exp date is a little rubbed off. Just like the second picture shows if you look closely on the second amp, EXP is rubbed off. 

However, when I try to rub it off with my hands, the letters won't come off. When I got the shipment, all the amps were taped together with packing tape, could that have taken off some of the printings? I'm a little paranoid that I got fake gear.

----------


## AVAGO

> Sorry to bring back a dead thread, but I just received some of the exact same ones. *I also noticed on some amps, the exp date is a little rubbed off. Just like the second picture shows if you look closely on the second amp, EXP is rubbed off.*  
> 
> However, when I try to rub it off with my hands, the letters won't come off. When I got the shipment, all the amps were taped together with packing tape, could that have taken off some of the printings? I'm a little paranoid that I got fake gear.



Yeah its the tape from the packaging fella

----------


## toolman

Also the exp date on the real ones can rub off if you lick your finger and keep rubbing hard.

----------


## Hed

> Sorry to bring back a dead thread, but I just received some of the exact same ones. I also noticed on some amps, the exp date is a little rubbed off. Just like the second picture shows if you look closely on the second amp, EXP is rubbed off. 
> 
> However, when I try to rub it off with my hands, the letters won't come off. When I got the shipment, all the amps were taped together with packing tape, could that have taken off some of the printings? I'm a little paranoid that I got fake gear.



Yea dude, your cool. The fake aburaihan ones are glass amps, no white line around the neck, and they have a paper label taped on. Honestly, if anyone could actually tell they WERENT fake, it would be pathetic. They are horribly done.

----------


## AVAGO

An old thread now but these test were fake!! *$%£"£%%£ 30 wasted...they came packaged in the box wrapped in red bubble wrap instead of being in the trays of 5 and the box was printed in a slightly dot matrix kinda way, just a heads up.... i ended up wasting 13weeks of EQ what a biach...

----------


## toolman

> An old thread now but these test were fake!! *$%£"£%%£ 30 wasted...they came packaged in the box wrapped in red bubble wrap instead of being in the trays of 5 and the bow was printed in a slightly dot matrix kinda way, just a heads up.... i ended up wasting 13weeks of EQ what a biach...


How do you know they were fake?!? Did you get them tested? If so, these are excellent fakes and we should start flagging these just because the only known fakes I've seen are the paper label ones

----------


## AVAGO

> How do you know they were fake?!? Did you get them tested? If so, these are excellent fakes and we should start flagging these just because the only known fakes I've seen are the paper label ones


I took 12 weeks worth and the rest were erm lets say broken so i ordered some more from elsewhere better quality print on the packaging and in trays. ?Allready by this time i had not really felt anything at all (500mg p/w) 5 weeks into these new 1s and well you all know !! They wernt tested but i can catergoricly say these are fakes. IMHO

----------


## chevyboyzcry

> Aburaihan, Iran. These good to go?



best test i ever used! im about to order me some 100 amps soon! there yummy!

----------


## AVAGO

> best test i ever used! im about to order me some 100 amps soon! there yummy!


I take it you didnt read all the posts just the first 1....... Theses were FAKE!

----------


## jvbocina

just got some my self but they have both man date and exp. date batch007 what do ya think

----------


## Stainless_Steel

bump for info on above^

----------


## big_C

> Sorry to bring back a dead thread, but I just received some of the exact same ones. I also noticed on some amps, the exp date is a little rubbed off. Just like the second picture shows if you look closely on the second amp, EXP is rubbed off. 
> 
> However, when I try to rub it off with my hands, the letters won't come off. When I got the shipment, all the amps were taped together with packing tape, could that have taken off some of the printings? I'm a little paranoid that I got fake gear.


I get mine the same way...the packing tape will take some ink off, even a label or two, a small price to pay to get them in your hands and not customs!!, They look legit though.

----------


## GetHugeDieTrying

> I took 12 weeks worth and the rest were erm lets say broken so i ordered some more from elsewhere better quality print on the packaging and in trays. ?Allready by this time i had not really felt anything at all (500mg p/w) 5 weeks into these new 1s and well you all know !! They wernt tested but i can catergoricly say these are fakes. IMHO





> I take it you didnt read all the posts just the first 1....... Theses were FAKE!



Although u never got them tested, i dont know howd ud proove they're fake even if u BARLEY felt anything.

-ghdt

----------


## msu16366

I think if he took them for 12 weeks he would know if they where real or not. Come on man, fuk a test.

----------


## toolman

> I think if he took them for 12 weeks he would know if they where real or not. Come on man, fuk a test.


Sharp advise. Fuk science and go with someones feelings. Real bright!

----------


## msu16366

Science?
I believe in science but all you need is common sense! You should be able to tell if your Test is working by 12 weeks. If you have to rely on science to figure this one out you must be retarded.

My batteries in my remote control went dead, should I send them in to have them tested for charge or should common sense tell me to change them.
12 weeks of Test at 500 mg you do not need a fuking [email protected]

----------


## toolman

> Science?
> I believe in science but all you need is common sense! You should be able to tell if your Test is working by 12 weeks. If you have to rely on science to figure this one out you must be retarded.
> 
> My batteries in my remote control went dead, should I send them in to have them tested for charge or should common sense tell me to change them.
> 12 weeks of Test at 500 mg you do not need a fuking [email protected]


OK Einstien, you go girl....I guess we need stupidity in the gene pool. The world needs ditch diggers I guess.

----------


## GetHugeDieTrying

Really if your gonna put something in ur body and u dont know if its working CLEARLY you need to test it. Not assume. If ur going on being logical they could very well possibly be underdosed and not 100% fake.
IMHO I'd wanna know instead of try and play doctor.

-GHDT

----------


## msu16366

> Really if your gonna put something in ur body and u dont know if its working CLEARLY you need to test it. Not assume. If ur going on being logical they could very well possibly be underdosed and not 100% fake.
> IMHO I'd wanna know instead of try and play doctor.
> 
> -GHDT



I agree with you 100%, However he already took the bunk test for 12 weeks,, why get it tested now, the cycle is over. It didnt work for him, getting it tested is not going to change that now. But your right, he should of quit taking it a long time ago and got it tested. But its to late now.

As for you Tool man,
The world also needs TOOLS as yourself to pick up used napkins at the local peep show. Better wear your gloves, I am about to start clomid and will save a big wad for you!!  :1hifu:

----------


## toolman

> As for you Tool man,
> The world also needs TOOLS as yourself to pick up used napkins at the local peep show. Better wear your gloves, I am about to start clomid and will save a big wad for you!!


Lol...great come back. But if you weren't such a loser you would be using that with a woman rather than visiting peep shows and fantasizing about men touching your wads. Grow up son, I am done with you.

----------


## msu16366

I love you too tool man,
I am also done with you for now,
anyways dont take it personnel and I wont either.
We are both here for the same reason so lets put this to rest and move on.

----------


## AVAGO

Thanks msu...and toolman i understand your position but please look at mine...I did take 12 weeks of this and it did absolutly fuk all bro, i mean NOTHING MAN!! Are you saying i need a lab test to see if this was fake bs...the remainder of my cycles amps were broken so i orderd 20 more from elsewhere guess what 4-5 weeks into these new test and im feeling like the big labowski...Strength,size,weight,vascularity all rocketed!!! if you are still in doubt please explain my situation.
Peace

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Science?
> I believe in science but all you need is common sense! You should be able to tell if your Test is working by 12 weeks. If you have to rely on science to figure this one out you must be retarded.
> 
> My batteries in my remote control went dead, should I send them in to have them tested for charge or should common sense tell me to change them.
> 12 weeks of Test at 500 mg you do not need a fuking [email protected]


 i've Never heard it put that way. Get your batteries tested! lol
Very good perspective on things. I never thought of it this way...
I have gotten fake gear too, but, off course, I never knew untill I was finished with it. 
I never bother telling anyone here, cause they all want to see a test result. If anyone asks me about my fake gear, I tell them that it is as real as a fake can get, and that I got no gains. Then, the flaming starts...
"_I took those exact same amps and I gaines 50 pounds...etc"_ 
No results = fakes (in my books)

----------


## juicy_brucy

I'll get a second oppinion from an expert.
brb.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

> Yea dude, your cool. The fake aburaihan ones are glass amps, no white line around the neck, and they have a paper label taped on. Honestly, if anyone could actually tell they WERENT fake, it would be pathetic. They are horribly done.


Subject: Testosterone Enantate
X-Mailer: <IMail v8.11>


Dear Sirs
With reference to your email dated July 13, Please be informed that the Testosterone Enanthate 250 mg/ml With following specification is Confirmed as Aburaihan product.

Testosterone Enanthate 250 mg/ml
Batch No. 101
Mfg. Date: 07/2002
With a self adhesive label on ampoules which was requested by the purchaser.

Dr. J. Mallaki
Managing Director,
Aburaihan Pharmaceutical Co.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

This fake came from Russia, it was sent to me by a supplier that was very suspicious. The new ones with the double data are in lab right now. The real one was underdosed as well. I mailed Aburaihan about it, but this time they where less cooperative.

----------


## juicyup34

i like that dutch, very much

----------


## juicy_brucy

Dutch is my main man. I knew they were fake. He always has the proof! Sorry about your fake shit.

----------


## lee 1nce natural

They look good to go mate. iv had same ive found tht so far thy th best ones iv had, had GOOD results, ''like a bull in a milking farm.. on heat..'' ha'. I tried a japanese type which i got told was the b***l*oc*s but i found it was a waste of time and felt more toxic with the skin (dreded spots) didnt get the same energetic feeling as i do/did with the type uv shown.

----------


## lee 1nce natural

ahh jus read dutch body builders reveiw... im goin straight up to check mine got a feeling thy good to go thou...GOOD bit of info there! u should pretty much know from takein thm thou caus thy aint weak shots.. sorry to hear tht mr strong mate... tht was a good come back with the facts jus hope and takeing ur word for it tht it is a lagit fact... glad got peops wit good info on things like tht... Dutch Body Builder ur the new Doc in my book should be called Docter Dutch lol

----------


## lee 1nce natural

no way just checkt me tes ent its th god dam Fake one Cant beleive it. could only salvage my last vile of tes ent as i need to top up on supply. so as far as i know my last shot was a blank as it were.. the first few i had felt good v good but thnkin bout it the previos couple hav felt week compared to wot hav had in past bought off same guy thou? only on fith one this week aswell but it has declined on the effects and no added extra strength tht u expect has gained. jus thought because iv had thm b4 and my deccas bin dodgy tht my body minght need abit more??? how confused now... gonna hav t deffinatly try a new supplier as i cant keep hopein tht the stuff i get is lagit... 

thanx for that doc...

no way gutted man... next time im going abroud and bringing bak my own..

----------

